# Any good books?



## Andrew P.C. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm wanting to find some well written books on CT. Suggestions?


----------



## sotzo (Sep 3, 2007)

Any particular aspect of it?

In the meantime, my favorite broad strokes work is O. Palmer Robertson's _The Christ of the Covenants_.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Sep 3, 2007)

sotzo said:


> Any particular aspect of it?
> 
> In the meantime, my favorite broad strokes work is O. Palmer Robertson's _The Christ of the Covenants_.



Nothing in particular but everything in general. LOL

I'm a newbie to CT since I grew up in a dispensational church(your typical SBC church). I believe in covenant theology, but I would love to learn more. I only know the basics. 

Preferrably from a Presbyterian understanding. The reason being that I have been rethinking my position on "who the covenant people are".


----------



## bookslover (Sep 3, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> I'm wanting to find some well written books on CT. Suggestions?



Randy Booth's book defending and promoting infant baptism has a good basic explanation of how covenant theology works. I don't remember the title offhand, but it's published by P&R.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Sep 3, 2007)

There are a few really good ones:

Witsius "The Economy of the Covenants" 
Rutherford "The Covenant of Life Opened" a difficult read, but worth the effort
As was said above, O. Palmer Robertson "The Christ of the Covenants" good intro to CT

May the Lord bless your studies.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 3, 2007)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> There are a few really good ones:
> 
> Witsius "The Economy of the Covenants"
> Rutherford "The Covenant of Life Opened" a difficult read, but worth the effort
> ...




http://www.monergismbooks.com/elenctic02.html
http://www.monergismbooks.com/christianreason1565.html
http://www.monergismbooks.com/economy8708.html
http://www.monergismbooks.com/simpleoverview.html



Now whilst some on PB will disagree with Herman Hoeksema I don't and suggest:
http://www.prca.org/pamphlets/pamphlet_49.html
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=24643
http://www.prca.org/pamphlets/pamphlet_49.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2007)

Witsius (available online here) and Rutherford are excellent recommendations. A good intro to Witsius is:

Joel Beeke & D. Patrick Ramsey, _An Analysis of Herman Witsius's "The Economy of the Covenants"_

Other good overviews on CT include:

Edward Fisher, _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_
John Ball, _A Treatise on the Covenant of Grace_ (available online here)
Matthew Henry, _The Covenant of Grace_
Thomas Boston, _A View of the Covenant of Grace_ (available online here)
J.G. Vos, _The Covenant of Grace_
John Murray, _The Covenant of Grace_
Wilhelmus a'Brakel, _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ (Vol. 1)
Won Taek Lim, _The Covenant Theology of Francis Roberts_
Samuel Petto, _The Great Mystery of the Covenant of Grace_


----------



## MamaArcher (Oct 30, 2007)

Randy Booth's book Children of the Promise is a good book. We are SBC and working toward moving ordination to the PCA. This book was a really good.


----------



## cih1355 (Oct 30, 2007)

What do you think of Michael Horton's book, _God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology_?


----------



## caddy (Oct 30, 2007)

cih1355 said:


> What do you think of Michael Horton's book, _God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology_?


 
I think it is excellent. It's the only book on CT that I have read so far...


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Oct 30, 2007)

*Great helps*



Andrew P.C. said:


> I'm wanting to find some well written books on CT. Suggestions?



Jeremiah, Ezekiel, and maybe even the gospels.... 

sorry, could not resist.

John


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 31, 2007)

I second Andrew Myers's list, and recommend especially Witsius and a'Brakel. I think that a'Brakel especially is unbelievably clear, pastoral, yet deep.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Nov 6, 2007)

This is the title that I was going to mention. Horton's book does a fantastic job of presenting classical Covenant Theology in a way that is easy to grasp. In my opinion, it has filled a vast void. Most of the books available before were very long and/or arduous reading (i.e. Witsius--though excellent), or they came across so general that the reader comes away with only the vague concept of the system (i.e. Robertson). 






cih1355 said:


> What do you think of Michael Horton's book, _God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology_?


----------



## shelly (Nov 8, 2007)

cih1355 said:


> What do you think of Michael Horton's book, _God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology_?



I've been working through it for a while. Everything in it is new to me, so it's slow going. My husband and I talk through a lot of it and that helps pound in the new concepts into my brain.

I can't compare it to anything else because its the only book I've ever looked at on ct; but I'm at least learning Horton's flavor of CT. I'll add other flavors later on. At this point I don't know where I'll end up with ct. But Horton makes a lot of sense.


----------

